
Google CEO sees one small acquisition a month - ashishk
http://www.reuters.com/article/internetNews/idUSTRE58L6JA20090923
======
bigbang
A related article(not just Google,Yahoo also),
[http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Google-Yahoo-Going-Shopping-
al...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Google-Yahoo-Going-Shopping-
allthingsd-3162696833.html?x=0&.v=1)

------
rokhayakebe
Every single startup entrepreneur is secretly thinking "We will be on that
list".

~~~
vaksel
it's probably the other way around.

~~~
donw
"The list will be on us"?

~~~
auston
I just laughed for 30 seconds, to myself.

